# Wilmira Carreg



## metalmare (27 February 2013)

Anyone know where he is now?  

I owned him from a weanling, brought him on and had amazing fun with him during his early life, was heartbroken when I had to sell, managed to stay in touch for a while and have now sadly lost contact as he has been sold again.

I know he has great things ahead of him and I'd love to know how he's doing.


----------



## Cuffey (28 February 2013)

It does not say sold on Adhorse
http://www.adhorse.com/viewuserdetails.php?id=19279


----------



## metalmare (28 February 2013)

He was sold - I found it on a different site, on a thread.  But I think they haven't updated the websites.

I contacted the breeder (who I bought him off and who he then returned to to be sold on by the lady I sold him to) and explained I desperately wanted to keep in touch but she never came back to me :-(


----------



## metalmare (28 February 2013)

Here it says sold...

http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=mmnonewelsh&action=display&thread=143424


----------



## Cuffey (28 February 2013)

http://wilmiraponies.webs.com/forsale.htm

Still on here as well


----------



## metalmare (1 March 2013)

Hmmm.  Perhaps the aforementioned sale fell through?

I would love to buy him back but it wouldn't be right for either of us at this point in time.  I don't have the spare time / income for another horse at the moment and he needs to go out and have lots of fun at shows with a little jockey.

But I'd like to think our paths may cross again at some point in the future when the time is right for both of us.


----------



## rockerbilly (2 March 2013)

are the details on this add (gives name address & Tel Num) the ones you already have?
http://www.adhorse.co.uk/horseforsale_51628.html think it was dated end of Jan 13. Horsegossip a good place to ask about him and maybe FB sites like Equifest or other such showing sites as loads of showing people view and know each other. Good Luck


----------



## wilmira (17 April 2013)

Hi, I still own carreg (wilmira stud)
he is however for sale as i don't have a job for him to do


----------



## metalmare (13 May 2013)

wilmira said:



			Hi, I still own carreg (wilmira stud)
he is however for sale as i don't have a job for him to do 

Click to expand...

Ah, I do wish I was in a position to buy him back, but he will have much more fun with a young jockey I think.  I hope the right person comes along!


----------



## NicolaC (13 May 2013)

I was just about to post about getting touch with Miranda ( Wilmira stud ). I own Wilmira Choir Boy. x


----------

